# Looking to sell an ETC 72/144



## West light operator (Jul 23, 2014)

I am looking to sell an ETC express 72/144 console, i have not been able to find much about where it is priced online and i am wondering how much this type of console goes for, thank you very much.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 23, 2014)

Compare prices at the vendors listed at http://www.controlbooth.com/wiki/?title=Collaborative-Articles:Sources-for-Used-Equipment . You'll probably do better having one of them consign it.


----------



## West light operator (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you i will do that


----------



## Footer (Jul 23, 2014)

...And keep in mind that there are a lot of these on the market that I personally don't think are selling due to price. If you want under a grand for it (500 is my feeling) that will make it move. Anything more than that is going to move people to other more modern solutions.


----------

